# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Уязвимости  >  Июльский Microsoft Security Bulletin

## Shu_b

*Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary for Jule 2007*
Published: July 10, 2007 

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-036 - MS07-041

*Office, Excel:* MS07-036
*Office, Publisher:* MS07-037
*Windows Vista:* MS07-038
*Windows:* MS07-039
*.NET Framework:* MS07-040
*Windows, IIS 5.1:* MS07-041

_Примечание: Для загрузки патчей используйте ссылку на статью бюллетеня, из которой выбирайте ссылку на загрузку применительно к вашей ОС или компоненту._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-036
*Vulnerabilities in Microsoft Excel Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (936542)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-036.mspx
*Несколько уязвимостей в Microsoft Excel*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/299166.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке данных, относящихся к версии файла. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Excel файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при проверке подлинности номера активного листа. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Excel файла вызвать повреждение памяти и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке начальных атрибутов, ассоциированных с рабочим листом. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного Excel файла выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Excel 2000•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Excel 2002•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Excel 2003 
•	Microsoft Excel 2003 Viewer•	2007 Microsoft Office System
•	Microsoft Office Excel 2007 
•	Microsoft Office Compatibility Pack for Word, Excel, and PowerPoint 2007 File Formats•	Microsoft Office 2004 for Mac

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-038 
*Vulnerability in Windows Vista Firewall Could Allow Information Disclosure* (935807)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-038.mspx
*Раскрытие данных в Windows Vista Firewall*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/299185.php

*Rating: Moderate*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю получить доступ к важным данным на системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за неизвестной ошибки в транспортном механизме Teredo. Удаленный пользователь может послать входной трафик, обойти определенные правила на Teredo интерфейсе межсетевого экрана и получить некоторые данные о системе. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости сетевой системный профиль должен быть установлен в "Public" и пользователь должен посетить специально сформированный сайт. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-039 
*Vulnerability in Windows Active Directory Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (926122)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-039.mspx
*Несколько уязвимостей в Microsoft Windows Active Directory*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/299168.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю вызвать отказ в обслуживании или выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке количества конвертируемых атрибутов в LDAP запросах. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного LDAP запроса вызвать отказ в обслуживании или выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Для успешной эксплуатации уязвимости на Windows Server 2003 требуется валидная учетная запись.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке LDAP запросов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного LDAP запроса временно остановить работу службы. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Server Service Pack 4 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP2 for Itanium-based Systems 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 1 and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2 

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Professional Service Pack 4
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition
•	Active Directory Application Mode (ADAM) Service Pack 1

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-037 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Office Publisher 2007 Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (936548)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-037.mspx
*Повреждение памяти в Microsoft Office Publisher*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/299170.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за недостаточной проверки значений памяти перед записью данных приложения с диска в память. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной страницы Publisher (.pub) выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. 

*Affected Software:*
•	2007 Microsoft Office System
•	Microsoft Office Publisher 2007
*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Office 2000 Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Publisher 2000•	Microsoft Office XP Service Pack 3
•	Microsoft Publisher 2002•	Microsoft Office 2003 Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Publisher 2003

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-040 
*Vulnerabilities in .NET Framework Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (931212)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-040.mspx
*Несколько уязвимостей в .NET Framework*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/299189.php

*Rating: Critical*

*Описание:*
Обнаруженные уязвимости позволяют удаленному пользователю получить доступ к важным данным и выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

1. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в PE Loader. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной Web страницы выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость не является эксплуатируемой на Windows Vista.

2. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки в ASP.NET при обработке URL, содержащих NULL байты. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированного запроса получить неавторизованный доступ к некоторым частям Web сайта.

3. Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки проверки границ данных в Just In Time Compiler (JIT). Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированной Web страницы выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Уязвимость существует только в .NET Framework 2.0 и не является эксплуатируемой на Windows Vista. 

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 1.0 
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 

*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0

----------


## Shu_b

Microsoft Security Bulletin MS07-041 
*Vulnerability in Microsoft Internet Information Services Could Allow Remote Code Execution* (939373)
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms07-041.mspx
*Выполнение произвольного кода в Microsoft IIS*
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/299188.php
http://www.securitylab.ru/vulnerability/243171.php

*Rating: Important*

*Описание:*
Уязвимость позволяет удаленному пользователю выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе.

Уязвимость существует из-за ошибки при обработке URL запросов. Удаленный пользователь может с помощью специально сформированных URL запросов к Web странице, находящейся на уязвимом сервере, выполнить произвольный код на целевой системе. Пример:

 :"http://": [host]/[dir]/.dll/%01~0

Для удачной эксплуатации "[dir]" должна быть виртуальной директорией, сконфигурированной с привилегиями "Scripts & Executables".

*Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows XP Service Pack 2 •	Microsoft Internet Information Services (IIS) 5.1
*Non-Affected Software:*
•	Microsoft Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 
•	Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows XP Professional x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 Service Pack 1, and Microsoft 2003 Service Pack 2 
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 x64 Edition Service Pack 2
•	Microsoft Windows Server 2003 for Itanium-based Systems and Microsoft Windows Server 2003 with SP1 and SP2 for Itanium-based Systems
•	Windows Vista
•	Windows Vista x64 Edition

----------


## pig

Дополнительно: перевыпущены заплатки из MS06-78:
- на Windows Media 6.4 для всех версий Windows
- на Windows Media 9 для Windows XP SP2


add:
Microsoft Security Bulletin MS06-078
Vulnerability in Windows Media Format Could Allow Remote Code Execution (923689)
Published: December 12, 2006 | Updated: July 10, 2007
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sec.../ms06-078.mspx

----------

